# OT: Where are you?



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Just curious, for a variety of reasons, where the Bulls fans on BBB.net reside. Please vote! (early and often, if you're from Cook County)


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Aurora - DuPage county here


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

North America=Southern Indiana.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Buenos Aires, Argentina.

:soccer:


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Northwestern Ontario, Canada.. just north of Minnesota.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

lake county, deerfield... home of the berto center...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> North America=Southern Indiana.


trueblue, your vote belongs in the "Great Lakes Region".

Can you edit your vote? And can you edit that poll option to read

"North America -- outside of the above"?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm currently living in Tempe, Arizona, home of the blond desert hottie. Along with DaBullz, I'm representing the mountain region.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm a (708) area code guy who may soon be relocating to Florida (somewhere inland between Tampa and Orlando).

As much as I like the concept of having a backyard pool I can use 10 months or more a year, I have to admit I'm not excited by this prospect, but I probably have to cave in to some family demands.

We have some family down there, and they are great. REALLY great. And my wife really, really, really wants this move. But I have never deviated from my desire to live, retire and die within sight of the Sears Tower (I lived here before the tower was built, as a little kid, but you know what I'm saying...Bad weather, corrupt politics and all, I _like_ it here).

:sigh:


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Cook County-- beautiful Mount Prospect, IL


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I'm currently living in Tempe, Arizona, home of the blond desert hottie. Along with DaBullz, I'm representing the mountain region.


DMD, if you haven't already done so, I respectfully demand that you take a road trip to Vegas from Tempe. It's not that far away -- not to mention you can pretty flagrantly (and safely) exceed the speed limit most of the trip -- and the scenery is just spectacular.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Is this the longest poll in the history of the board?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I'm a (708) area code guy who may soon be relocating to Florida (somewhere inland between Tampa and Orlando).
> 
> As much as I like the concept of having a backyard pool I can use 10 months or more a year, I have to admit I'm not excited by this prospect, but I probably have to cave in to some family demands.
> 
> ...


Even though I left, and in all likelihood for good, it's hard for me to argue that there's any place better than Chicago. So if you do leave, TB, it's got to be for someplace a little more interesting than the I-4 corridor (unless you think one or more of the offspring has pro golf or baseball potential).

In the meantime, give your wife some Carl Hiassen and John D. MacDonald books to read. They're entertaining as all get-out and they paint a really unflattering portrait of Florida.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

right on the TN/VA state line..we have one of the best race tracks and drag strips..


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> DMD, if you haven't already done so, I respectfully demand that you take a road trip to Vegas from Tempe. It's not that far away -- not to mention you can pretty flagrantly (and safely) exceed the speed limit most of the trip -- and the scenery is just spectacular.


I acutally haven't done it yet. I went up to the Grand Canyon for the first time when my girlfriend was in town. Now that was pretty cool.

I may have the occasion for a Vegas trip this month when another friend of mine comes to town.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

GB said:


> Is this the longest poll in the history of the board?


Even if it is, I could have used one more possible poll answer -- 

"Other"


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Even though I left, and in all likelihood for good, it's hard for me to argue that there's any place better than Chicago. So if you do leave, TB, it's got to be for someplace a little more interesting than the I-4 corridor (unless you think one or more of the offspring has pro golf or baseball potential).
> 
> In the meantime, give your wife some Carl Hiassen and John D. MacDonald books to read. They're entertaining as all get-out and they paint a really unflattering portrait of Florida.


Its more just off I-75, but I appreciate that you can feel my pain.

We were just down there, and took a walk to go fishin' in a local pond. By the time I was finishing my second beer (read 5 minutes) my 5 year old was excited by catching his first catfish (off a Scooby Doo 2 foot pole with a cheap, covered spincaster reel, with a smiley face bobber, a splitshot the size of a marble, a #3 hook and a little ball of bread) and we were intimidated away from the pond by a gator who decided we'd been back there long enough.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

* Most people here in Virginia (especially Northern Virginia) would consider it "Mid-Atlantic" rather than Southern 

Northern Virginia 1999-date
Lansing, Michigan 1994-1999
Northwest Indiana from 1988-1994 <--- Acquired Bulls fan status
Lexington, Kentucky 1981-1988
Louisville, Kentucky 1975-1981


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Auchenflower ( inner city west ), Brisbane , QLD Australia representing


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> * Most people here in Virginia (especially Northern Virginia) would consider it "Mid-Atlantic" rather than Southern
> 
> Northern Virginia 1999-date
> Lansing, Michigan 1994-1999
> ...


With only twenty voting options, I had to cut corners. It feels more natural to me to consider northern Virginia "the south" than Roanoke or Bristol "the mid Atlantic".

And if it makes you feel any better, I was going to entitle that voting option "States that attempted to start a new country Region" (although I guess I shouldn't have included WV in such a region)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Florida. Home of aligators, lizards, swamps, and possibly the worst humidity anywhere.

Nice in the winter, no doubt.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Florida. Home of aligators, lizards, swamps, and possibly the worst humidity anywhere.
> 
> Nice in the winter, no doubt.


DaBullz, I thought you were in Las Vegas, or do you just ditch the desert in the summer like an intelligent person?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> DaBullz, I thought you were in Las Vegas, or do you just ditch the desert in the summer like an intelligent person?


I don't mind the heat. At 105-115 degrees, it sometimes does feel like a blast furnace, but most of the time we're indoors in the air conditioning. Plus it's not as hot all the time here as people might think - it gets down to 40-ish in the winter. There's two almost equally long seasons: cold and hot.

When I lived in Hawaii, it was about 83 degrees all the time, and humid. It wasn't uncomfortable, but every once in a while it'd hit 90 and everyone was extremely uncomfortable. When I look at the weather on the news, I see Florida is like that much of the time...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Its more just off I-75, but I appreciate that you can feel my pain.
> 
> We were just down there, and took a walk to go fishin' in a local pond. By the time I was finishing my second beer (read 5 minutes) my 5 year old was escited by catching his first catfish (off a Scooby Doo 2 foot pole with a cheap baitcaster reel, with a smiley face bobber, a #3 hook and a little ball of bread) and we were intimidated away from the pond by a gator who decided we'd been back there long enough.


Here are pix of my son, daughter and brother in law, with the catfish. The gator is the one in the water...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Here are pix of my son, daughter and brother and law, with the catfish. The gator is the one in the water...


There's actually golf rules that deal with the case when your ball lands on a gator.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Here are pix of my son, daughter and brother in law, with the catfish. The gator is the one in the water...


:laugh: 

I may have had too much coffee tonight, but the gator shot has a Loch Ness Monster quality to it that is just hilarious.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

And since PC Load Letter is always begging me too post more, more, more pix of my family, here are the 3 baby Boerwinkles about to jump on top of me at my sister-in-law and her husband's pool, and my daughter and niece with their matching Disney swimsuits.

Roll your eyes if you must. I just can't help myself...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I may have had too much coffee tonight, but the gator shot has a Loch Ness Monster quality to it that is just hilarious.


Yeah, I know what you mean. There are some shots further away, when it was swimming back and forth and hadn't made the turn toward us that are even more loch ness-like. The beast was about ten yards from shore when we collected the chilluns and bolted.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Conversation before we left:

[obscure-SouthPark-reference]


> I said, "What do you want from us, monster?!" And the monster bent down and said, "…Uh I need about tree-fitty."


[/obscure-SouthPark-reference]


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> Lexington, Kentucky 1981-1988
> Louisville, Kentucky 1975-1981


Which may explain why when I think MikeDC I think KY.

Either that or it was that time you spent as one of my mods and CM's. :devil2:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

BTW: If I seem punchy, we drove there and back, and had 3 kids 5 and under in the Durango for the 19+ hours there and back (blame the time on driving with kids, bad weather and unfortunate rush hour traffic through Atlanta). 

I'm high on lack of sleep and residual white line fever, which is considerably cheaper and no less satisfying than a good chemical buzz.

(On the other hand, I may simply be no more or less coherent than usual. Hard to tell in this state).

:bsmile:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

2001-2005 -- Chattanooga, TN
1994-2001 -- Chicago, IL (South Loop/Printer's Row)
1988-1994 -- Hattiesburg, MS (USM)
1986-1988 -- Mobile, AL
1984-1986 -- Metarie, LA (next to New Orleans)
1981-1984 -- Anoka, MN (just outside Minneapolis)
1978-1981 -- Plochingen, Deutschland (it's Germany, folks)
1975-1978 -- Ann Arbor, MI (near Detroit)
1972-1975 -- Cincinatti, OH
Birth-1972 -- Decatur, IL

...certainly a longer story than "Southern Region", but depending on why you were asking, may be more informative.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> * Most people here in Virginia (especially Northern Virginia) would consider it "Mid-Atlantic" rather than Southern


My sister lives in Norfolk/Virginia beach and definitely considers it "southern"....


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Wynn said:


> 2001-2005 -- Chattanooga, TN
> 1994-2001 -- Chicago, IL (South Loop/Printer's Row)
> 1988-1994 -- Hattiesburg, MS (USM)
> 1986-1988 -- Mobile, AL
> ...


From Decatur (original home of the Chicago Bears) to Mowwwww-BEEEL, Alabamee to Chatta-freakin'-nooga Tennessee (where I just last week paid $1.74/gallon for gas (good) and paid for it in a mini-mart that had a HUGE, I'm talking HUGE collection of Larry the Cable Guy "officially licensed merchandise," including camoflage "Get-R-Done" baseball caps (bad)).

As they used to say on Hee-Haw:








"sssssaaaaAAAAA-LUUUTTE"


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> "sssssaaaaAAAAA-LUUUTTE"


Why did I make the silent E a capital letter? Because it looked better that way.







Yeah...I'm overtired and need sleep...


----------



## 1960cadillac (May 16, 2005)

I M From South Central Los Angeles Vermont Area


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

near frankfurt in germany


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

30 miles north of Green Bay


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Cook County-- Bleepin' Wheeling...I've been here far too long


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Holding it down in the Ville....Louisville Ky that is! :banana: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Nassau, Bahamas


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm here. Where are YOU?










And actually, I'm sitting in that building on the right on the 45th floor, the tall one that looks like it has two smokestacks. 

In a few weeks I'll be here:










My office here will either have a view of the Statue, or Ground Zero. Hmmm.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Copenhagen in Denmark.


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

Washington DC, right around the corner from the capitol.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

If the name doesn't give it away, I'm in Central Florida. Orlando to be exact.

1964 - 1982 Northern Illinios
1982 - 1984 Mission Viejo, CA.
1984 - 1986 Oceanside, CA.
1986 - 1990 Escondido, CA.
1990 - 1995 Cathedral City, CA. (Just outside of Palm Springs)
1995 - 1999 Acworth, GA
1999 - Present Orlando, FL.

Tom B. Central Florida isn't so bad. I always tell my wife, anytime I can turn on the 11 o'clock news and the lead story is about the rampant pet population or the newest ride at one of the theme parks, things can't be all that bad. Also, if you want a good investment in real estate, this is the place to be. Get yourself a nice house in a good area and hold onto in and in a few years, it'll have doubled or tripled in value. It's booming here. Humidity isn't all that bad. I remember Chicago summers being just as humid if not more so than here. The Summers are long and come October I'd kill for the temp to get below 75 degrees - even in the middle of the night. The winters are great. Nothing better than calling the family on Christmas day in shorts and a t-shirt by the pool while they're stuck in sub zero temperatures. It's a wonderful place for raising a family. Virtually no gang prescence here. You can drive around all day and not see any graffitti. In short, I can think of far worse places to live.

Well, enough from the Greater Orlando Convention and Visitors Bureau.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I live in Dupage county right now, but soon will be moving into the city, specifically Wicker Park/Bucktown area. I'm very excited to get back into the city for good.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I'm a (708) area code guy who may soon be relocating to Florida (somewhere inland between Tampa and Orlando).
> 
> As much as I like the concept of having a backyard pool I can use 10 months or more a year, I have to admit I'm not excited by this prospect, but I probably have to cave in to some family demands.
> 
> ...


The city of Chicago will never be the same.

Also, you will have to fly in for bbb.net's first Finals Game 1 get-together in a couple years. Can't have a Bulls party without a little TB#1.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

fl_flash -- I sent you a PM. And anyone who knows anything about housing and job markets in Central Fl, please let me know.

And oddly enough, I never did make any connection between your screen name and Florida, but I'm just dense like that.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> From Decatur (original home of the Chicago Bears) to Mowwwww-BEEEL, Alabamee to Chatta-freakin'-nooga Tennessee (where I just last week paid $1.74/gallon for gas (good) and paid for it in a mini-mart that had a HUGE, I'm talking HUGE collection of Larry the Cable Guy "officially licensed merchandise," including camoflage "Get-R-Done" baseball caps (bad)).


You missed the diphthong in Mo-BEE-ahl..... and maybe it's a sign I've spent too much time in the south, but I LUUUUuuuuuvvvv the Blue Collar Comedy Tour!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> The city of Chicago will never be the same.
> 
> Also, you will have to fly in for bbb.net's first Finals Game 1 get-together in a couple years. Can't have a Bulls party without a little TB#1.


Count on it. I'll even wear that wild shirt you love so much. And I'll go to Magic games, and perhaps some Heat games to root for the good guys.

I have to get myself a Bulls jersey, #18 "Boerwinkle" so everyone knows I'm not rooting for the Florida teams...


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I've just made the decision to pick up from Chicago and move to San Francisco. 
Oh how I'll miss the architecture, the neighborhoods, the Bulls LIVE and in person...

82-00: Rockford, IL --voted WORST place in the country to live by Money Magazine a few years. No joke.

00-05: Chicago, IL --Hyde Park (UofC) to Logan Square (cheap rent, blue line) 

05-??: San Francisco, CA --Excited, but scared to death. Put in my notice on Tuesday and I'm moving across the country with no job. Hope these savings last...rent is cheap in San Fran, right? RIGHT?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

showtyme moving to money makin' manhattan?

awesome.

we need more bulls fans in the greater metropolitan area, right scott!?

miz representing the center of the universe


:smilewink


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

BealeFarange said:


> I've just made the decision to pick up from Chicago and move to San Francisco.
> Oh how I'll miss the architecture, the neighborhoods, the Bulls LIVE and in person...
> 
> 82-00: Rockford, IL --voted WORST place in the country to live by Money Magazine a few years. No joke.
> ...


A fellow Maroon! (so is kukoc4ever, but grad school)

They have done a lot to make the place more liveable, but sources assure me that it's still just about the least-fun college experience imaginable. I would be angry if that ever changed.

Good luck with your move.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Perth, Australia. Home of the Bulls great center Luc Longley.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> we need more bulls fans in the greater metropolitan area, right scott!?


Yeah, and especially if they also happen to be lawyers, because heaven knows there aren't enough of those in New York.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Benny the Bull said:


> Perth, Australia. Home of the Bulls great center Luc Longley.


And don't forget home of the Bulls great center Chris Anstey too.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Birth - 1983: Decatur, Illinois
1983 - 1984: Arthur, Illinois
1984 - 1985: Meadville, MO
1985 - 1995: Marceline, MO
1995 - 1999: Rockford, IL (specifically Rockton)
1999 - 2001: Columbia, MO
2001 - 2004: Bloomington, IL
2004 - Chicago
2004 - present: Glenview (Cook County)

I will give rep to anyone who has actually heard of Meadville or Marceline and can prove it (without cheating...and Marceline does actually have a pretty decent claim to fame).

I've ranged from an extremely rural part of Missouri, to the worst place to live in America (Rockford--which I happen to like) to Chicago.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I have to get myself a Bulls jersey, #18 "Boerwinkle" so everyone knows I'm not rooting for the Florida teams...


and so everyone [in fl] thinks you're rooting for the tv show.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> trueblue, your vote belongs in the "Great Lakes Region".
> 
> Can you edit your vote? And can you edit that poll option to read
> 
> "North America -- outside of the above"?


Not sure if I can edit polls. Thats a first. Southern Indiana in great lakes region??? Not even close. I will try and see if I can edit it.

I can edit the poll, but the answer is great lakes region, Excluding....was that suppose to be including? Indiana was one of the states that is suppose to be exluded.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Not sure if I can edit polls. Thats a first. Southern Indiana in great lakes region??? Not even close. I will try and see if I can edit it.


I agree it doesn't really apply to places like southern Indiana, Ohio, or Illinois, or southwestern Wisconsin or Minnesota, but it's pretty common to refer to Minnesota, Wisconsin, Illinois, Indiana, Ohio, and Michigan as the "Great Lakes" region / states.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> A fellow Maroon! (so is kukoc4ever, but grad school)
> 
> They have done a lot to make the place more liveable, but sources assure me that it's still just about the least-fun college experience imaginable. I would be angry if that ever changed.
> 
> Good luck with your move.


Hyde Park itself is absolutely wonderful, in my opinion, in that it's a college area with a lot of folks walking about...but it's a diverse and interesting college area with an equally strong neighborhood culture. In other words, it's not a bunch of sports bars and Ragstocks...as for the University itself, the experience was miserable, numbing, isolating and about as impractical as "education" gets. In other words, I don't think much has changed. I loved it. ScottMay and K4E, huh? No wonder you guys are such good posters... 

As for the move, thanks for wishing me luck...I may need it as I'm leaving a pretty good job...that I happen to hate. Question is how I'm going to afford San Francisco rent AND NBA League Pass, which is an absolute necessity if I'll be in Cali?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

1979-1997 Morris, IL
1997-1999 Greencastle, IN (DePauw University)
2000 Paris, France (not sure that 6 months for studying abroad really counts, but hey)
2000-2001 Greencastle, IN
2001-present Chicago, IL


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Allow me to add some more information in the spirit of many posters:

1978-1980 Naperville, IL
1980-1996 Lisle, IL
1996-2000 Evanston, IL
2001-2004 New York, NY (Manhattan, Upper West Side, 83rd btw. Amsterdam and Broadway)
2004-present Tempe, AZ


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I'm a (708) area code guy who may soon be relocating to Florida (somewhere inland between Tampa and Orlando).
> 
> As much as I like the concept of having a backyard pool I can use 10 months or more a year, I have to admit I'm not excited by this prospect, but I probably have to cave in to some family demands.
> 
> ...


Dude, having a pool sucks a lot when you are the one who has to clean it. 

And that 10 months of swimming decreases every year you are here. 70 degrees may feel fine in Lake Michigan because that's what you are used to, but after you've been down here a few years and the blood starts to thin out, you won't get anywhere near that pool unless the water is in the 80s.

What city are you looking at moving to? I'll give you the 411 best I can.

I miss the hell out of the city, but at least you can order Gino's East and Lou Malnati's and Vienna Hot Dogs and Italian Beef sandwiches and have them shipped to you in Florida.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

God's country-Lovely Lake County Indiana


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

1965-1970 Da Region, Hammond and then Dyer
1970-1979 Western Kentucky, near Land Between the Lakes in a few different small towns nobody has ever heard of
1979-1982 West Lebanon, IN (home of Purdue Univ national champion hoopster Stephanie White)
1982-1983 Muncie, IN (Ball State)
1983- 1987 Hammond, IN 
1987-2005 Florida started in Ocala then Sanford (hometown of the aforemention Larry the Cable Guy) then Deltona, Key West for about a year, back to Deltona and now Orange Park just outside Jax off I-295


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

fl_flash said:


> If the name doesn't give it away, I'm in Central Florida. Orlando to be exact.
> 
> 1964 - 1982 Northern Illinios
> 1982 - 1984 Mission Viejo, CA.
> ...


You forgot to mention that the public schools are among the worst in the country. Last year (2003-2004) my son's Middle School was an 'A' school according to the state but an 'F' school according to the Federal Govt's "No Child Left Behind Act".

So TB#1, hopefully you can afford to send the kids to private school.

And the humidity is bad, but no worse than Chicago. In 1989 (I think) I drove up to Indiana for a visit in August and the humidity was worse up there than it was when I got back into Florida. The difference is, Summer here runs from about May 1st to sometime in October.

And fl_flash, if you want to see some gang graffiti drive up to Deltona, home of last summer's X-box murders. And a few years back, our friends were having a problem with a car full of young men speeding down their street (they have 3 kids). My buddy was going to say something to them, but his father-in-law, who is DEA, told him "No, don't say anything, those guys are Latin Kings."

Buy a house right away, TB. Like fl_flash said, it's just crazy and I wish I would have bought a house 15 years ago (when my ex-wife surprising got to keep ours). My parents paid $45,000 for their house in 1994 and it's worth well over 100 G now.

And while we've only been here 3 months, I really, really like Orange Park / Clay County. I am within 15 miles or so of the Jacksonville Naval Air Station and Camp Blanding, so there's a huge military presence in the population and very little crime to speak of.

EDIT: We won't speak of the hurricanes, the eye of Charley passed right over our house last summer, and since you are near OIA (I think) I know you got it even worse than we did.

Here's some pics from Charley and maybe a few from Frances, I forget now.

http://bullsville.com.hosting.domaindirect.com/charley/


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Actually Ace ..

Chris Anstey is from Melbourne ( as is Bogut )


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Actually Ace ..
> 
> Chris Anstey is from Melbourne ( as is Bogut )


Its all Australia. Unless you need real specificity as to location, like if you are trying to find your young, wayward offspring clownfish, does it really matter what _city_?


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Naperville - DuPage


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

I thought there were more So Cal Bulls fans.

Eh. They seemed like USC fans anyway.

Los Angeles representin'. 

Both sides. I reside near the East, basically live in the West, notice the road getting smoother as I go east, see the cars go from tattered Chevys to waxed-every hour BMWs, see the art morph from murals on decrepit buildings to monuments on sky-rise corporate buildings.


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

Belo Horizonte - Brazil


By the way, my city will be holding a Brazil/Argentina/Usa/Canada tournament 4 days before the American Cup ( I don´t know if it´s the right name in english, it´s the tournament that qualifies to the Word Championship), in the arena of a club that I´m associated, so probably I will be able to see even the training and have acess to the players. It really doesn´t fit here, but I´m so happy that I just want to talk about it to make some people jealous. By the way, you guys better make Colangelo put some nice players in the USA team, worst case scenario for me is see the games from a second or third row, so I´m really hoping to see some great games.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> A fellow Maroon! (so is kukoc4ever, but grad school)
> 
> They have done a lot to make the place more liveable, but sources assure me that it's still just about the least-fun college experience imaginable. I would be angry if that ever changed.
> 
> Good luck with your move.


hehehe....

Never would have thought it, but once you mention it, it makes all the sense in the world. I am also a "maroon" (grad school, dev. psych, 1994-1996) and hated every minute of it. It's no surprise that *kukoc4ever!, ScottMay!*, and I have butted heads a few times, since that's about all anyone at UofC EVER does -- argue!

Good to see we all come by it honestly. If there were ever two years of my life I'd want back, though, I believe those would be the two I'd trade in...


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Southern California here.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

chifaninca said:


> Southern California here.


Dude, it says "SoCal" right below your avatar. How about some details instead of post-padding? :biggrin:


----------

